# Apsa 80 from Nutriplant



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Has anyone ever used this to fight compaction? Viable option or snakeoil? Apsa 80 from nutriplant.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can always get a small amount and do a bit of testing and see if it works.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hillside hay said:


> Has anyone ever used this to fight compaction? Viable option or snakeoil? Apsa 80 from nutriplant.


http://www.thecombineforum.com/forums/20-sprayers-chemicals-fertilizer/13509-apsa-80-a.html

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Very helpful. thanks Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Fight compaction? Only sure fire way I know to fight compaction is not to cause any.

Kinda like the most sure fire, painless, non scarring, cheapest way to get rid of a tattoo? Don't get a tattoo.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The number one way to fight compaction is to eliminate tillage.. Notill planting with the use of winter cover crops


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

endrow said:


> The number one way to fight compaction is to eliminate tillage.. Notill planting with the use of winter cover crops


Have to agree, we've installed miles and miles of tile on our own property and for neighbors. Regardless of tillage practices and soil type you'll find compacted layers much deeper than any tillage tool yet can reach.

I have a few rental property's I think I'm going to start having tillage radishes flown on. After decades of plowing then chisel plowing on this ground most of the topsoil on the high spots is now either in the low spots or somewhere downstream in the drainage ditches.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been wondering about tillage radish. Most ground I'm on has been moldboard plowed for long as I can remember so qite the plow pan.


----------



## tomr177 (Mar 6, 2010)

I am trying APSA 80 for the fist time this year. Sprayed 30 oz per acre on 45 acres of orchard grass/legum hay in NW PA. My hope is that it will help even out dry and wet areas in the fields. So far areas that are wet year around seem to be a bit smaller even though we had rain in the last few days.

About a month ago I tried it on half our garden which had been roto tilled. When I planted early vegies and watered a few weeks later the treated part took about 3 times the water before it started to pool compared to the untreated area. I have since treated the rest of the garden.

I use Growers Nutriant Solution on the hay fields and plan to try half with 2 oz per acre APSa 80 and half without to see if the APSA 80 helps with absorption of the Growers. So far the fields look great.

Time will tell if the material really makes a difference

Tom


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

This stuff must be awesome....helps with absorption and compaction. I guess the two are related.....think ill have to investigate the science behind those two claims.....I run a hay king through my field to help with any compaction issues I may have, which is not much....


----------



## tomr177 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think it is a matter of how you define compaction. If you define it as the inability for water to penetrate the soil then I thought a penatrate might make sense if it lasts long enough in the soil


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd put in snake oil classification for soil amendment.

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=364685&mid=2881918#M2881918

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=356443&mid=2800115#M2800115


----------

